# Awful conditions



## kurmaraja12 (May 11, 2012)

I was recently at a restaurant called Lunkers near south bend IN. This restaurant is part of a Cabela's-type outdoors store. All around the restaurant they have dozens of tanks of fish, turtles and even a croc. I've kept fish for a very long time and I will say they had very nice tanks and the fish looked very healthy. I continued walking around the store/restaurant and eventually found a very small, dirty tank with a redfoot. It had a fluorescent light, the pellet-type substrate, a high edged water bowl (too high to soak or drink) and a small dish with some type of cereal-like food. I was so upset! Not to mention there was another tort in the same small tank. It was extremely sad and disappointed. When I say this tank was small, I mean I wouldn't keep a sulcata hatchling in it, it was that tiny. They had no heat or real light source, I couldn't have even read from the light. I was so upset I couldn't sleep that night. Am I way off-base? I almost called the next day and offered them money for the pair and then rehome them. So sad :-(


----------



## Michael Bird (May 11, 2012)

If you don't want to talk to them directly to try to get proper conditions set up for the tortoises, you could print out some tortoise care sheets for the redfoot and the other tortoise and tape them to the tank..


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 11, 2012)

Oh I would have liked to give them a piece
Of my mind but the store closed before we left and we left early the next morning. That's a great idea though, next time we are in town I'll do that


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 11, 2012)

There was a thread a while back about a similar experience regarding Rainforest Cafe. Instead of flying off the handle, the individual politely contacted the management of the restaurant about the current conditions of the tortoises and offered to help them better their care and husbandry. Long story short, the management was open-minded, and worked with the individual...ultimately leading to the improved lives of two redfoots.

I'll try to find the thread somewhere, but it may be worth considering.

The key is to be professional and civil, but paint yourself as a concerned animal enthusiasts and unsatisfied patron of the restaurant (which is all true!). Explain to them that you would be more than happy to direct them to sourced of information where they can learn to better care for their animals on display. It probably wouldn't hurt to toss in there subtlely that your experience has influenced your liklihood of eating there again!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 11, 2012)

I like that approach, of course what I would say to them in my mind is beyond what I would say in person, I'm not one for confrontation  we live in Columbus so I'll have to wait to do this. 



kurmaraja12 said:


> I was recently at a restaurant near south bend IN. This restaurant is part of a Cabela's-type outdoors store. All around the restaurant they have dozens of tanks of fish, turtles and even a croc. I've kept fish for a very long time and I will say they had very nice tanks and the fish looked very healthy. I continued walking around the store/restaurant and eventually found a very small, dirty tank with a redfoot. It had a fluorescent light, the pellet-type substrate, a high edged water bowl (too high to soak or drink) and a small dish with some type of cereal-like food. I was so upset! Not to mention there was another tort in the same small tank. It was extremely sad and disappointed. When I say this tank was small, I mean I wouldn't keep a sulcata hatchling in it, it was that tiny. They had no heat or real light source, I couldn't have even read from the light. I was so upset I couldn't sleep that night. Am I way off-base? I almost called the next day and offered them money for the pair and then rehome them. So sad :-(


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 11, 2012)

I would prepare a letter of sorts, outlining everything you want to get across...then send it to them or call (whichever your preference).

All in all, it may be futile...but it may not. These types of things won't change unless you the customer lets them know!


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2012)

Someone else could do it for you, however, someone that wasn't there will have no weight in the situation. Put a nice letter together, giving specific dates and times and that you were there and that you observed and what you observed was very disappointing conditions as far as in the care of the tortoises compared to the care of the others. Tell them how, you must not be the only one that has ever thought that and how it would improve relations if the conditions were improved. Send them a care sheet on each tortoise, tell them about TFO and give them your info incase they had any questions you would gladly help. Let them know approx. When you will be back in That area and how you would love to be able to see the improvements they would have made by then. Don't give to long of a date, to easy for them to push it off. Also, if you can, mention that if the undertaking of properly caring for the tortoise is to much for them, and they really would like to find them a home that would have more time for them, offer to take them and find them a forever home. Good luck, I wouldn't wait until you get back there to say something, it may be to late.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 11, 2012)

If I wrote the letter, it would say something like:

Dear (manager's or owner's actual name)

I enjoyed a delicious meal at your Lunkers near South Bend IN on (date and time). We really enjoyed (fill in some very positive things about the meal, service, and atmosphere.)

As a turtle enthusiast, I especially liked seeing the beautiful aquariums and all the gorgeous animals in them. I did find it rather troubling, however, to see a beautiful red-footed tortoise in one habitat that did not seem to be being cared for to the same degree. 

I belong to an on-line forum with several other tortoise enthusiasts, and some of them that have red-footed tortoises have them in wonderful habitats with live or silk plants, naturalistic substrates, healthy lighting, and so on that would seem to be much more in keeping with the overall theme of the restaurant, as well as being cheaper and easier to maintain and healthier for the animal.

As one example, I noticed that they were being fed tortoise pellets. Since this species does very nicely on greens, fruits, vegetables with seeds, and a little meat (chicken, fish, eggs), it would seem that you could offer them a healthier meal at less cost from some leftovers from the restaurant.

If you are interested, I would love to help provide information. Some places you could start would be (list 2 sites here). 

Again, thank you for a wonderful evening and I am looking forward to returning next time I am in South Bend!


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2012)

Excellent letter. I would change the situation if I received it.


----------



## dmmj (May 11, 2012)

As the saying goes you catch more flies with honey than you do vinegar.


----------



## clare n (May 11, 2012)

I may be new here, but I reckon if I was a business minded manager I would take note of this. Even if for the wrong reasons, it would mean a better quality of life... It's so gutting to see things like this. I know how you mean when you say it keeps you awake. I remember being about the age of 7- i saw a Thing, an animal welfare program that was so horrific that the guy that campaigned all his life committed suicide because he could no longer deal with the amount of cruelty in the world. This, at 28 has stuck with me. If I think about it too deeply I think it would make me physically I'll. So anything that I or you could do, please don't hesitate just do it x


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 11, 2012)

omg i would have been highly upset as well. but def write a strongly worded letter (in the best of manner of course).


----------



## Laura (May 11, 2012)

did you talk to anyone to find out why it was that way? if everything else is kept so well.. what happened with this?


----------



## BrookeB (May 13, 2012)

awwww poor babies... I hope they get better with good care...


----------



## RobinGillam (Jul 9, 2012)

I live in South Bend. I am going to take action on this. I may be a new tortoise owner, but I have loved turtles since I caught my first aquatic map turtle when I was two. It may be some time before I can get out to that side of town, but I will be sure to speak with the manager! In a nice way of course. :] I'll even take my extra heat lamp out there for the little guys if thats what it takes..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

RobinGillam said:


> I live in South Bend. I am going to take action on this. I may be a new tortoise owner, but I have loved turtles since I caught my first aquatic map turtle when I was two. It may be some time before I can get out to that side of town, but I will be sure to speak with the manager! In a nice way of course. :] I'll even take my extra heat lamp out there for the little guys if thats what it takes..



Hi Robin:

I must say, I like your attitude!

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## RobinGillam (Jul 9, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Robin:
> 
> I must say, I like your attitude!
> 
> Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?



Okay I'll head over there then :]


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2012)

Robin, might want to first check with the OP (original poster) and see what actions they have taken and how the store reacted. With any luck by now, things may have improved. Be sure to keep us posted on what you find out and do.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

I like her idea. 

One thing, is to go about it in a kind way.

They could have no idea they aren't taking proper care of them, and they could love them to pieces and think they are doing a great job caring for them, and entertaining and alluring customers with them.


Sure, there's the other possibility that they just don't care and just want them for show, and won't listen to you. 

But the nice approach would work better for BOTH situations! If you said they kept good care of the fish and others, perhaps they just aren't too knowledgeable about torts?

If I was the business owner or even just worked there, I would be open to any constructive criticism or advice to improve the business in any way, and of course increase living conditions of any animals there. Even a person who isn't that into animals or even doesn't care about them would see it as good business to have healthy, happy torts.


----------

